

Source for Predator Object Tracking Algorithm - thomas
https://github.com/abelsson/TLD

======
phlux
One thing that would be interesting for this app would be to setup so that it
would send you an email/sms whenever it saw a face it did not recognize, along
with the pic.

I'd love to see this as part of a home security system in which it will send
you images when it starts seeing people it doesnt recognize.

